# tomorrow is my first craft fair



## rubato456 (Oct 15, 2009)

fri sat & sun. so much to do so nervous!


----------



## heyjude (Oct 15, 2009)

Good luck! Your stuff is awesome and it will be a great time for sure. Take some pics so we can "share" the craft fair with you!   


Jude


----------



## soapchick (Oct 15, 2009)

My first was last week.    Make a list on what you need to do, take ect.
I was putting on my labels an hour before the show.  Long story, printer broke... 
Good luck to you!


----------



## agriffin (Oct 16, 2009)

Good luck!  I'm going to try and make it out there but not sure.  If I do, I'll hunt ya down!!  Have fun!!

(I'm in Dallas)


----------



## starduster (Oct 16, 2009)

*Good luck*

Best of luck and your soap looks really great.
You will do great.
Like your etsy shop.


----------

